# احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم 

بعد المقلب الي شهدتموه في موضوع المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)

قررنا ان نستعجل في طرح الموضوع الحالي تهديئا لدم الاحبة الي احترق بسبب الموضوع لذلك نعلن التالي :

احتفاليات المنتدى بفترة الصلب و القيامة لكونها فترة مهمة في حياة المسيحي المؤمن, فنكوك كما ذكر الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس:

مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ 

احتفالياتنا ستكون من اليوم و الى العاشر من الشهر الحالي

احتفالياتنا ستكون في القسم المؤقت الجديد قسم الصلب و القيامة

و الذي سيحوي كل المواضيع الخاصة بصلب المسيح و قيامته طيلة فترة الاحتفال. و حتى المسابقة سنحييها في هذا القسم طيلة الفترة و بعدها سيقوم المشرفين بنقل المواضيع لاقسامها الخاصة

لذلك متوقعين كل نشاط و تفاعل منكم في هذه الفترة المهمة في مسيرة ايماننا

كنوع من الاحتفال سنقوم بأحياء بعض المسابقات و سيكون هناك عدة جوائز للفائزين:​
مسابقة تصميم الصلب و القيامة (جوائز للفائزين)​
افضل موضوع خاص بالصلب و القيامة​
انشط عضو في القسم الخاص بالصلب و القيامة (قسم الصلب و القيامة)​
انشط مشرفين في القسم الخاص بالصلب و القيامة (قسم الصلب و القيامة)​
متطلعين الى ان نقضي اوقات مباركة في هذه الفترة المهمة في حياتنا يا احبة...

نشوف ابداعاتكم المباركة في قسم الصلب و القيامة

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## mrmr120 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

ربنا يباركك ياروك
بس مش هسمحك على عملتة ياراجل دى انا عيط
يلا بقى الحمد لله انها طلعت كدبة 
ربنا معاك​


----------



## قمر الزمان (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كل سنة وانتم طيببين
وربنا يعود عليكم الايام بخير
وتحتفلو كل سنة بموت الالة (السيد المسيح) على الصليب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*كل سنة و أنت طيب يا زعيم

مفاجآت حلوة كتيييييييييييييير جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ

ربنا يعوضك و يبارك تعب محبتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## تونى تون (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*يا اخ واخد حقه * 
اله بالحقه كنت عايز اقول لسعتك حاجه مش برده انتو بتقوله ان المسيح ممتش وده شبيه اما ايه اصل الايه الى بتقول سلاما عليه يوم اولد ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا وحيات ابوك يا شيخ ابقى رد عليه وطمنى اصل  المسحين دول بيفترو على الاسلام وكلام فى سرك انا عايز استنصر اقصد اتنور


----------



## تونى تون (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

يا اخ واخد حقه 
اله بالحقه كنت عايز اقول لسعتك حاجه مش برده انتو بتقوله ان المسيح ممتش وده شبيه اما ايه اصل الايه الى بتقول سلاما عليه يوم اولد ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا وحيات ابوك يا شيخ ابقى رد عليه وطمنى اصل المسحين دول بيفترو على الاسلام وكلام فى سرك انا عايز استنصر اقصد اتنور
ربنا ينور عينك


----------



## جاسى (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

ربنا يباركك ولاده فى كل مكان​


----------



## انسان2008 (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

رد على الأخ العزيز تونى تون 

فى العقيدة الأسلامية أن السيد المسيح سوف يبعث مرة أخرى , وسوف يموت بعد بعثة وقتله للمسيخ الدجال كما هو ثابت فى الأحاديث النبوية لذلك تتحقق الأية" السلام على يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً ", والمقصود البعث يوم القيامة , كل عام والأخوة المسيحين بالأف خير وسلام وسعادة


----------



## kingmoon (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

كل عام والجميع بالف خير
كل عام وكلنا اخوان واحباب نلتقى دائما فى صرحنا الرائع هذا
كل عام والسلام والمحبه شعارنا , علنا نساهم فى ان يعم السلام العلم , وان تغزو المحبه قلوب البشريه..
احمد الله لاننى اليوم معكم
مع حبى لكل البشر


----------



## قلم حر (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



قمر الزمان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كل سنة وانتم طيببين
> وربنا يعود عليكم الايام بخير
> وتحتفلو كل سنة بموت الالة (السيد المسيح) على الصليب


من الجاهل الذي قال لك أن الاٍله مات أو يموت ؟؟؟
لو عندك سؤال تفضل للأقسام المسيحيه :
الرد على الشبهات الوهميه .
أو
الأسئله و الأجوبه .


----------



## samebay (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## أمينة المسلمة (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أول شيء اهنيكم باحتفالاتكم و الله يعيده عليكم كل سنة 
ثانيا احب افسرلكم معني الآية الكريمة :اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم(سلام علي يوم ولدت و يوم اموت و يوم ابعث حيا)صدق الله العظيم
سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام كما هو مبين عندنا في الاحاديث النبوية بعد ان تم اسراءه الى السماء بأمر ربنا سينزل مرة اخرى لتخليصنا من المسيخ الدجال الدي سيعثو بالأرض فسادا و بعدها يقبض الله روحه متل كل العباد
و بعدها يبعت يوم القيامة مثل كل البشر.

ثم لاحظو انه يقول يوم ولدت و ليس لم خلقت او بعثت او نزلت
فادا كانت هناك ولادة فلا بد من الوفات
و الله اعلم


----------



## ramy saba (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: ان الحجر لما ختم من اليهود وجسدك الطاهر حفظ من الجند قمت فى اليوم الثالث ايها المخلص مانحا العالم الحياه لاجل هذا قوات السموات هتفوا اليك يا واهب الحياه المجد لقيامتك ايها المسيح المجد لملكك المجد لتدبيرك يا محب البشر وحدك********************************************************************  عندما انحدرت الى الموت ايها الحياه الذى لايموت ،حينئذ أمت الخحيم ببرق لاهوتك،وعندما أقمت الآموات الذين تحت الثرى،صرخ نحوك جميع القوات السماويين،أيها المسيح الإله معطى الحياة المجد لك**********************************************************************  لتفرحالسماويات،وتبتهج الأرضيات،لأن الرب صنع عزآ بساعدة، ووطئ الموت بالموت،وصار بكر الأموات،وأنقذنا من جوف الجحيم،ومنح العالم عظيم الرحمه*******************************************************************  إن تليميذات الرب تعلمن من الملاك،سروس إنذار القيامة البهيج، فطرحن القضية الجدية،وخاطبن الرسل مفتخرات وقائلات،قد سبى الموت،قام المسيح الإله، مانحآ العالم عظيم الرحمة*******************************************************************  لنسبح نحن المؤمنين ونسجد للكلمة،المساوى للآب والروح فى الأزلية وعدم الإبتداء،المولود من العذراء لخلاصنا،لأنة سر وارتضى بالجسد أن يعلو على الصليب،ويحتمل الموت،وينهض الموتى بقيامتة المجيدة******************************************************************* إن القوات الملائكية ظهروا على قبرك الموقر،والحراس صاروا كالأموات، ومريم وقفت عند القبر طالبة جسدك الطاهر،فسيبت الجحيم ولم تجرب منه،وصادفت البتول مانحآ الحياة ،فيا من نهضت من الأموات،يارب المجد لك ************************************************************************ حطمت بيصليبك الموت،وفتحت للص الفردوس،وحولت نوح حاملات الطيب،وأمرت رسلك أن يكرزوا منذرين،بأنك قد قمت أيها المسيح اللإله، مانحآ العالم عظيم الرحمة*******************************************************************  انحدرت من العلو أيها المتحنن، وقبلت الدفن لثلاثة أيام،لكى تعتقنا من الآلام،فيا حياتنا وقيامتنا يارب المجد لك.


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*كل عام وانتم بخير وسعادة 
في حض الاب السماوي يسوع المسيح 
الرب يبارككم جميعا يا اعضاء المنتدي 
مسيحيين ومسلمين وان يجعل من هذه 
المسابقات باب يدخل منه جميع الخراف الضاله 
الي حظيرة الايمان لنفرح جميعا بالقيامة المجيدة

اما انت ياروك لا نستطيع الا ان نقول لك شكرا شكرا
وكل سنة وانت طيب وسيعد في وسط اخوتك 
والرب يباركك ويكون معك علي الدوام​*


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا احبة

الاخوة المسلمين, بلاش خروج عن الموضوع و استفزاز

في حدا ضربكم على ايدكم و قالكم اشتركوا في منتدى مسيحي؟

مش عاجبكم, يبقى اتركوه...

الي هيخرج عن الموضوع منكم حاتصرف معاه شخصيا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## انسان2008 (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

يا أخى ... مفيش حد بيحاول يستفزك بالعكس ... كلنا مصريين ودخلنا هنا علشان نهنى أخواتنا بالعيد .... تفتكر ده تصرف غلط مننا؟؟
لما اخوك يكون عنده مناسبة سعيدة وانتا مش قادر تشوفة او تقابلة .. مش هتسيب له رسالة تقولة كل سنة وانتا طيب
اى مسلم هنا داخل علشان يقولك ويقول لكل الأخوة المسيحين ... كل سنة وانتم بخير وسعادة


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



انسان2008 قال:


> يا أخى ... مفيش حد بيحاول يستفزك بالعكس ... كلنا مصريين ودخلنا هنا علشان نهنى أخواتنا بالعيد .... تفتكر ده تصرف غلط مننا؟؟
> لما اخوك يكون عنده مناسبة سعيدة وانتا مش قادر تشوفة او تقابلة .. مش هتسيب له رسالة تقولة كل سنة وانتا طيب
> اى مسلم هنا داخل علشان يقولك ويقول لكل الأخوة المسيحين ... كل سنة وانتم بخير وسعادة


 
يا اخي محدش مانع, هنئ لكن بلاش تدخل في قسم الاعلانات في حوارات و قال القران و ما قال عن صلب المسيح
شو دخلنا و دخل قرأنكم في النص

فهمتوا و لا لسة؟


----------



## khair (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

لكن قولوا لي ايش سبب الصلب ، اذا الجواب -فداءا - فلماذا نحن موجوين ان غفر لنا بصلب المسيح ؟


----------



## khair (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا اســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف  :dntknw:


----------



## nagyazez (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nagyazez (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

الله يعوضكم 000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..


مبادرة رائعه يا روك .. حقناً للدماء التى كانت ستراق على أرضية المنتدى بعد (( كذبة إبريل )) التى أصابت الكل بضغط الدم والسكر ..

لذا بالاضافة للمسابقات ذات الجوائز .. أنت مُطالب بتقديم العلاج اللازم للمصابين الذين أولهم أنا .. و نظراً لصعوبة إرسال العلاج بالبريد .. فيكفى أن ترسل (( التكلفة )) و أنا سأقوم - مشكوراً - بشرائه و إرساله ..

كل سنه و جميعكم بخير و صحة وسعاده .. ففى مثل هذه الايام بدأ العد التنازلى لأهم حدث فى تاريخ البشرية و الكون كله .. 

فالصلب يقترب .. و معه الموت .. و يليه الحياة الابدية التى تكون بيسوع المسيح ومعه .. فلنستعد للصلب .. نحزن على خطايانا ... و نتذكر أن المسيح مات ليخلصنا .. و قام ليُقيمنا معه من موت الخطية و الانفصال عن الله ..

كل واحد فينا محط إهتمام الله ... و رعايته ..

كل واحد فينا يهتم الله بخلاصه .. و يقدم له العلامات و الارشادات فى حياته .. و يعطيه البركات بوسائل شتى .. عن طريق القداسات .. و الاصوام .. و الصلوات ... 

فكنيستنا عامره بكل ما تشتهيه النفس التى تسعى إلى الله ..

فلنقترب إلى الجلجثه .. و نتأمل المصلوب .. 

نتأمل الحب .. مُجسم 

لندرك أنه أروع حب ..

نعم .. أروع حب


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



REDEMPTION قال:


> مبادرة رائعه يا روك .. حقناً للدماء التى كانت ستراق على أرضية المنتدى بعد (( كذبة إبريل )) التى أصابت الكل بضغط الدم والسكر ..
> 
> لذا بالاضافة للمسابقات ذات الجوائز .. أنت مُطالب بتقديم العلاج اللازم للمصابين الذين أولهم أنا .. و نظراً لصعوبة إرسال العلاج بالبريد .. فيكفى أن ترسل (( التكلفة )) و أنا سأقوم - مشكوراً - بشرائه و إرساله ..




متعبش روحك ابدا... انا صارت لي خبرة رائعة بالتعامل مع البريد المصري.. لسة اليوم عامل مصيبة كبيرة حتى يدخلوا الجوائز غصبا عن عين وزير البريد و الزراعة

هات قائمة الادوية و انا ارسلها ليك بأقل من اسبوع... خبرة بقى...








> فالصلب يقترب .. و معه الموت .. و يليه الحياة الابدية التى تكون بيسوع المسيح ومعه .. فلنستعد للصلب .. نحزن على خطايانا ... و نتذكر أن المسيح مات ليخلصنا .. و قام ليُقيمنا معه من موت الخطية و الانفصال عن الله ..
> 
> كل واحد فينا محط إهتمام الله ... و رعايته ..
> 
> ...


 
أمين...


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*شكرا على المواضيع المشجعه بأستمرار*


----------



## hessa67 (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

فى الأسلام أن السيد المسيح سوف يبعث مرة أخرى , وسوف يموت بعد بعثة وقتله للمسيخ الدجال كما هو ثابت فى الأحاديث النبوية لذلك تتحقق الأية" السلام على يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً ", والمقصود البعث يوم القيامة , كل عام والأخوة المسيحين بالأف خير وسلام وسعادة


----------



## magdymina (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

الى الاخ اللى واخد حقة 
هذا هو المنتظر من امثالك . ان من يشرب نبيهم الخمر و ينسب لنبيهم اسماء حسنى ثم بعد 1412 عام بثبت احد الاتباع عن نبية ضلال هذة الاسماء و خطائها . هذا اقل ما ينتظر منهم . 
ان مستوى الروحانيات فى العقيدة المسيحسة اعلى بكثير من مستوى ادراك امثالك .
رينا يهديك الى التور و الحق بعيدا عن الضلال


----------



## magdymina (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

سؤال برىء الى اللى واخد حقة 
كيف تم الاحتفال يوم السبت الماضى بذكرى ميلاد نبيك و رسول الله الى امتكم و يوافق 12 ربيع ذكرى وفاة النبى الكريم . ارجو الرد .
احذرك من مغبة الدخول الى هذا الموقع مرة اخرى فالاقباط اعلى قدرا من جهالاتكم و سكوتهم عن مهاتراتكم هو استعلاء عن منقشاتكم التى هى دون المستوى .
ايهم احق بالاتباع ابن الله الوحيد ام رسول " خلت من قبله الامم "


----------



## ماريان نبيل (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

شكرااااااااااااا خالص على الموضوع وربنا يعوض محبتكم


----------



## ماريان نبيل (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

انا برد عليك اصلا مكنش يوم السبت كان يوم الاحد انت اصلا مش عارف وعلى العموم شكرا


----------



## قمر الزمان (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

ماى روك انا دخلت اهنى بس الناس زعلت منى والمسيحين هما البدءو يغيرو المووضع عموما
كل سنة وانت طيب واعادة الله عليكم بالخير
ويارب دايما تحتفلو بعيد موت (السيد المسيح كل سنة)
الف سلام وتحية


----------



## peace_86 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*لا ترد عليهم يا ماي روك..
فأنت أكبر من أن يرد على تلك أسئلة..

أخوكـ*


----------



## الببلاوي (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



قمر الزمان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> كل سنة وانتم طيببين
> وربنا يعود عليكم الايام بخير
> وتحتفلو كل سنة بموت الالة (السيد المسيح) على الصليب



الأخ العزيز قمر الزمان
يسعدني لقاؤك في هذا الموقع، والرب معك. رجوعاً إلى استفسارك عن ما جاء في سفر التثنية 18 وعدد 20 ولماذا لم يتم ذلك التحذير في نبي الإسلام ( إذا كان الكتاب المقدس صحيح في نظرك )؟ وللرد على ذلك، يكفيني فقط أن أوضح أن الله كان يكلم موسى النبي الإسرائيلي، ليقول رسالة لشعبه الذي اختاره الله شعب خاص. فالرسالة كانت تخص شعب الله وأنبياؤهم، وليست رسالة تحذير للأمم. ولعلك تعرف أن الله في ذلك الوقت لم يكن يتعامل إلا مع شعب إسرائيل. وعلى العموم أن تحت أمرك لأي استفسار ومستعد أجاوبك بكل صراحة إذا كانت صراحتي ما تزعلكش.
الرب يحبك وهو يريد أن يرشدك للطريق الصحيح إذا سألته بقلب مستعد للطاعة لما يقوله لك.
وليباركك الرب


----------



## My Rock (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*يا احبة اتركوا الحوار من هذا الموضوع*
*من يريد الحوار يتوجه للاقسام الحوار... رجاءا...*


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

بعد الملقب الجامد اللى اخدناه ربنا يسامحكوا بقولكوا


                      :16_4_9:  كل سنه وكل فرد فى المنتدى طيب وبخير وبصحه وسعاده بمناسبه:16_4_9: 

                                               :yaka:  عيد القيامه المجيد:yaka: 


                                              :16_4_8:   عيدسعيد على الكل يارب:16_4_8: 



وكل اللى نفسه فى حاجه ربنا يحققهاله:j: 


:36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26: :36_22_26:​


----------



## john magdy (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*كل عام وانتم بخير وصحة وسلام الرب يبارككم ويبارك حياتكم ويضئ اذهانكم وعقولكم و بالاخص العضو قمر الزمان حتى يعرف قوة وعظمة حب الرب لنا وله و يعرف مجد الرب الذي سينير له عقله عما قريب​*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

  الصليب وعدالة الله



هل من العدل أن يتحمّل المسيح البار دينونة الأشرار؟

في الواقع أن الصليب هو تجسيد لعدالة الله المطلقة، ولحكمته ومحبته، ولكمال صفاته الإلهية. لكن من المؤسف حقاً أن بعض المغرضين يرون في صليب المسيح ما يتنافى مع العدالة الإلهية، زاعمين أن في الصليب تذنيباً للبريء وتبريئاً للمذنب. والحقيقة أن في الصليب تتجلى حكمة الله وقوته حتى تبيد كل حكمة الحكماء ويُرفض فهم الفهماء. فالرسول بولس يقول: "فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالةٌ وأما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله. لأنه مكتوبٌ سأبيد حكمة الحكماء وأرفض فهم الفهماء. أين الحكيم أين الكاتب أين مباحث هذا الدهر" (1كورنثوس 18:1-20).

وللتأكيد نقول أنه مكتوب في الوحي المقدس في سفر الأمثال هذه الآية "مبرّئ المذنب ومذنِّب البريء كلاهما مكرهة الرب" (أمثال 15:17). وحاشا لله أن يفعل ما يكرهه. ونحن إذ نتناول موضوع الصليب بالتأمل يجب علينا أولاً أن نخلع أحذيتنا من أرجلنا ونتسربل بالتواضع لأن الموضع الذي نحن واقفون عليه أرض مقدسة. ولنطلب من المسيح "المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم" (كولوسي 3:2) أن يكشف عن أعيننا "لمعرفة سرّ الله الآب والمسيح" (كولوسي 2:2).

أولاً: نقول أن المسيح البار لو كان قد أجبر على حمل دينونة الناس الأشرار ومات ضد إرادته لكان ذلك فعلاً منافياً للعدالة، ولكن من حيث إن الرب يسوع قد اختار برغبته وبدافع محبته أن يحمل عار البشر وخطيتهم فإننا نرى في صلبه عدالة الله الكاملة لأنه إذ سبق وأعلن أن "أجرة الخطية موت"، لم يخفف هذه الأجرة عن ابنه الوحيد الحبيب حين "وضع عليه إثم جميعنا" (إشعياء 6:53) لكي يصير "لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي".

يخطئ الناس إذ يظنون أن الرب يسوع قد صُلب كشهيد لأن تعاليمه تعارضت مع تقاليد المجتمع، وينسون أنه مات كفادٍ لأنه "كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم أحبهم إلى المنتهى" (يوحنا 1:13). فالمسيح لم يمت شهيداً كأنه عن ضعف، لكنه مات حباً لخاصته ليقدم الفداء للكنيسة لكل من يؤمن به. وقد شهد المسيح نفسه مؤكداً ذلك بالقول "لهذا يحبني الآب لأني أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضاً. ليس أحدٌ يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطانٌ أن أضعها ولي سلطانٌ أن آخذها أيضاً" (يوحنا 17:1،18). وهنا نرى أن المسيح بسلطانه اختار أن يضع نفسه ولم يأخذها أحد منه. وإذ حاول بطرس مساعدة المسيح بسيفه قال له يسوع: "رد سيفك إلى مكانه.. أتظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبي فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشاً من الملائكة. فكيف تُكمل الكتب أنه هكذا ينبغي أن يكون" (متى 52:26-54).

ثانياً: يظن البعض أن موت المسيح جاء حدثاً فجائياً غير متوقع بالنسبة له، وينسون أن دم المسيح مكتوب عنه "عالمين أنكم افتديتم… بدمٍ كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم ولكن قد أظهر في الأزمنة الأخيرة من أجلكم" (1بطرس 20:18). والعهد القديم يؤكد لنا ذلك أيضاً إذ تنبأ عن تجسد المسيح وعن صلبه قبل أن يتم بآلاف السنين، فالذبائح كلها ترمز إلى ذبيحة المسيح، وعيد الفصح الذي يرش فيه دم شاة صحيحة "على القائمتين والعتبة العليا" (خروج 7:12)، إنما يرمز إلى دم المسيح الذي يحمي من الهلاك. ونلاحظ أن الدم لم يكن يرش على العتبة السفلى لأنه يرمز إلى دم ابن الله الذي لا يصح أبداً أن يُداس. وفي بداءة الخليقة حين سقط آدم  وحواء وحاولا أن يسترا عورتهما بورق التين أعلن لنا الله عن تدبيره لخلاصنا في ذبيحة المسيح إذ كسا عورتهما بجلد حيوان ذبح لأجل هذا الغرض، وحين قبل الله ذبيحة هابيل ورفض تقدمة قايين إنما كان يعلن أن خلاصنا يتم عن طريق الذبيحة وليس عن طريق التقدمات أو الأعمال.

وفي المزامير لا سيما مزمور 22، وفي الأنبياء لا سيما إشعياء 53 نجد نبوات واضحة وصريحة عن صلب المسيح قبل أن يحدث بمئات السنين. كم من مرة أعلن المسيح نفسه لتلاميذه عن موته وقيامته، مكتوب: "وفيما كان يسوع صاعداً إلى أورشليم أخذ الاثني عشر تلميذاً على انفراد في الطريق وقال لهم ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت. ويسلّمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه وفي اليوم لثالث يقوم" (متى 17:2-19). وقال المسيح لنيقوديموس: "وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان" (يوحنا 14:3). وقال المسيح أيضا لليونانيين: "الآن دينونة هذا العالم. الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً. وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إليّ الجميع. قال هذا مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت" (يوحنا 31:21-33). وهذه الآية ترينا أن المسيح قد اختار أن يرتفع عن الأرض ويعلق على الصليب ليجذب إليه الجميع، جميع من يؤمنون به.

في فيلبي نقرأ هذه الآية الجميلة عن المسيح: "الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. لذلك رفّعه الله أيضاً وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسمٍ" (فيلبي 6:2-9).

كان من المستحيل أن نرضي الله بتقدماتنا وأعمالنا وجهودنا لأن الله قدوس وقداسته لا تسمح بوجود ذرة من الخطية في محضره، وبالتالي لم يكن هناك بدٌ من أن يغسلنا المسيح من خطايانا ويحملها عنا ليعطينا بره وكماله لنقبل من الله (1كورنثوس 30:1).

ثالثاً: الصليب يعلن لنا عدالة الله أيضاً لأنه كان الطريقة التي هزم بها الله الشيطان، وفتح بها الطريق للإنسان ليعود إلى محضر الله، ويعود للشركة مع الله، بل لينال "شركة الطبيعة الإلهية" (2بطرس 4:1)، بعد أن أغواه وأسقطه الشيطان في الخطية التي فصلته عن الله كما هو مكتوب في إشعياء: "آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع" (إشعياء 2:59). وأغلق الشيطان على الإنسان تحت سلطان الخطية والظلمة، لكن الكتاب يقول: "شاكرين الآب الذي أهّلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته" (كولوسي 12:1،13). والرسول يوحنا يقول "لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (1يوحنا 8:3).  والرسول بولس يقول: "وإذ كنتم أمواتاً في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم أحياكم معه مسامحاً لكم بجميع الخطايا. إذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضداً لنا وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمراً إياه بالصليب. إذ جرّد الرياسات والسلاطين أشهرهم جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه" (كولوسي 13:2-15). وهكذا حقق المسيح الوعد القديم أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية" (تكوين 15:3).

ظن الشيطان أنه بسحق عقب المسيح وموته على الصليب قد انتصر الانتصار النهائي على الله، وعلى ابنه، وعلى كل خطته ومحبته لخليقته، ولم يدرِ أن هذا الصليب كان الموقع حيث تمت هزيمته هو. فالصليب كان الطريقة التي استخدمها الله ليبيد الشيطان ويجرده من سلطانه" (كولوسي 15:2). مكتوب في رسالة العبرانيين: "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت إي إبليس" ذلك لأن المسيح إذ ارتفع عن الأرض قد رفع خطية الإنسان وأعاد الشركة بين الإنسان وبين الله ورد الإنسان إلى ملكوت الله.

لذلك فنحن نرى أن في هذا الارتفاع على الصليب دينونة للعالم وطرح لرئيس هذا العالم خارجاً مهزوماً، ففكر الله من وراء الصليب ليس مجرد استبدال موضع البريء بالمذنب والمذنب بالبريء بل هو عمل أعظم بكثير من أن تدركه عقولنا. عمل قام به المسيح بدافع محبته ليدين ويطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً ويفدي الكنيسة ويجذبها إليه.

لكل ذلك كان لا بدّ أن يموت المسيح؛ وموتهُ لم يكن متنافياً مع عدالة الله بل جاء مؤكداً لها؛ لذلك يقول الكتاب "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمينٌ وعادلٌ حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم" (1يوحنا 9:1). فالله يغفر خطايا التائبين المعترفين بخطيتهم والواثقين في كفاية ذبيحة المسيح على أساس أمانته وعدالته. فتعال إليه بكل خطاياك وأثقالك وضع ثقتك في عمله الكفاري الكامل لأجلك على الصليب.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

 
فوق الصليب

كان الجو عاصفاً.. والرياح تزأر فوق جبل الجلجثة.. وفي الوقت الذي فيه أظلمت الشمس.. وتفتحت القبور.. وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين.. كان الرب يسوع قد أكمل رسالته التي جاء لأجلها في هذا العالم الشرير. وقد ضرب للعالم بأسره أعظم مثال للحب والتسامح والغفران، حين صرخ قائلاً: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون". إلى هذه الدرجة كان يسوع يحب الجميع.. ويعفو عن الجميع.. ويسامح الجميع.. ويغفر للجميع.. ويستر سقطات الكثيرين غافراً إياها بدم صلبه.

لهذا علّمنا أن نصلي قائلين ".. واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا"، فهل يا ترى لنا مثل هذا الحب؟!..

وفوق الصليب، لم ينس ابن الله أمه العذراء مريم.. وحين لم يبصر من تلاميذه سوى ابن خالته يوحنا قال له: "يا يوحنا، هذه أمك"، وقال لأمه: "يا امرأة، هوذا ابنكِ"، فما أعظم هذا الحب السامي للأم.. فشخص يسوع المبارك لم ينسَ أمه وهو في هذه اللحظات العصيبة التي فيها أكمل رسالته بالفداء، وفي هذا درس لنا نحو والدينا ومن هم في درجتهم.

وعند قاعدة الصليب، وقف قائد المئة - المكلف بعملية الصلب - يتأمل فيما حوله.. حزن الطبيعة.. حزن العذراء مريم.. تجديف الناس.. قوة وعظمة المصلوب.. إيمان اللص. لهذا صاح: "حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله!" (مرقس 39:15). حقاً طوباك أيها القائد.. فلم تبصر المسيح الإله متجلياً على عرش.. بل رأيته معلقاً فوق الصليب كفاعل شر.. ورغم هذا صرخت: "حقاً كان هذا ابن الله" ونحن اليوم.. رغم رؤيتنا للإله متجلياً بمجد عظيم في كل ما حولنا.. ننسى الله وننكره.

عند قاعدة الصليب، وقف نفر من الجند للحراسة.. وما إن طعن أحدهم الرب يسوع بحربة حتى خرج من جنبه دم وماء (يوحنا 34:19). وهكذا.. فإن يسوع ينادي:

"دمي الثمين قد أرقت من أجلك

فدى لكي تنجو من صولة المهلك

وأنت ماذا يا ترى فعلت من أجلي؟!"

أخاف أن تكون الحياة قد أنستنا عمل الدم في المؤمن.. والفداء العجيب الذي نلناه بواسطته!فيا ليت احتفالنا هذه الأيام يذكرنا بالفداء العجيب الذي نلناه يوم ارتفع يسوع فوق الصليب.


----------



## فادى ميشيل (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

بنسبة الى احتفلات  الصلب والقيامة ونحن لانانسى القدسين الذين ضحو من اجل حبهم فىالمسيح يسسرنى انا فادى ميشيل انى اقدم لكم قصص عن قديس القرن العشرين وهو البابا كيرلس السادس البطريك السابق لمصر سوف  اعرض قصص عنة ومعجزاتة  وانتظرى منى ما هو جديد عنة وممكن من الخوة المسيحين يضفونى على اميلاتهم مع عرض اسمة  لكى نكون افضل اصحاب فى الدنيا:94: :94:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

  حامل الصليب المجهول

"فسخّروا رجلاً مجتازاً كان آتياً من الحقلِ وهو سمعان القيرواني أبو ألكسندرس وروفس ليحمل صليبه" (مرقس 21:15).

"ولما مضوا به أمسكوا سمعان، رجلاً قيروانياً كان آتياً من الحقل ووضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع" (لوقا 26:23).

ما زال الطريق الممتد إلى تل الجلجثة يلوح له بعيداً جداً..

وما برحت الزعقات الغوغائية تُرعد في أذنيه كعزيف الجن.

والضربات، آهٍ من الضربات ما فتئت تنهال على جسده المنهوك المدمّى، أما إكليل الشوك فقد انغرزت إبَرَهُ الحادة في الجبين الملطخ بالدماء.. حاول أن يحدّق إلى الفضاء البعيد لكنّ عينيه المغشّتين بالضباب الكثيف أخفقتا في اختراق حجب قطرات العرق… ومضى يمشي بخطى متثاقلة يجر خلفه صليباً ضخماً ليُعَلَّق عليه على ذلك التل الرهيب. ألا يكفي أن جسده المعيا سيُسمَّر على هذا الصليب كمجرم قاتل مع أنه لم يرتكب إثماً أو يقترف ذنباً حتى يقسِروه على حمل هذا الصليب أيضاً؟

الطريق وعر وملتوٍ وجسده ينوء تحت ثقل الصليب. لم يعد في وسعه أن يسير خطوة أخرى. لقد دبّ الوهن في كيانه وها هو يقع مرة تلو المرّة تحت هذا الحمل الهائل، ترتعش في مسامعه لعنات الجنود، وتفرقع فوق رأسه السياط.. آه، ألا يدركون أن جسده عاجزٌ عن السير خطوة أخرى؟ منذ ليلة الأمس وهو عرضة للضرب والشتم والتعذيب والجوع. لم تذق عيناه لذة النوم ولو للحظة واحدة... وأخيراً انهار على الطريق ولم يستطع النهوض.

انقضت لحظات بدت له في طول الدهر، ثم فجأة أحس بثقل الصليب ينزاح عن كاهله، وخيّل إليه أنه يسمع صوتاً رفيقاً حنوناً يهمس في أذنه:

- لا بأس يا سيد، سأحمل عنك الصليب. تقوَّ وانهض.

وتهالك يسوع على نفسه، ونهض من كبوته. تطلّع حوله من خلال الضباب الذي يغشّي عينيه إلى محيّا يطوف عليه الحزن وإن كان يختلج بالرفق والتشجيع. لم يكن هذا المحيّا محيّا أحدٍ من تلاميذه أو معارفه، بل محيّا رجلٍ غريبٍ عنه لم يسبق له أن رآه من قبلُ. لماذا تبرّع أن يحمل الصليب عنه؟ لا، لا، إنه لم يتبرّع بل أُرغموه على حمله، ولكنّه لم يتمرد أو يحتج بل أسرع عن طيب خاطرٍ يُعينه على حمل الصليب. أراد أن يسأل عنه وأن يعرف اسمه، ولكن قبل أن يفتح فاهُ بكلمة سمع أحد المتجمهرين حوله يقول.

- هذا سمعان القيرواني.

آه، إنه ليس من أورشليم أصلاً، ربما هو من يهود الشتات، فسمعان اسم يهودي، أما اللقب القيرواني فهو لقب أجنبي.

وعاد يسوع يرتقي تل الجلجثة بخطى تئن من الإعياء.

وسار سمعان القيرواني خلفه حاملاً صليب العار.

*******************

من هو سمعان القيرواني؟

ماذا نعلم من أخباره؟ كيف ظهر فجأة على مسرح حياة المسيح؟ إن الكتاب المقدس يسكت عن تسجيل أي تفصيل عن حياة هذا الرجل الذي لعب دوراً مدهشاً في قصة الصلب. صحيح أنه لم يفعل شيئاً سوى حمل الصليب. ولكن هذا "الحدث" يرمز إلى دوره في قصة الصلب. يقول الكتاب أنهم وضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع. وإلى أين كان يسوع ذاهباً؟ كان في طريقه إلى الموت. فمن هو إذن هذا المدعو "سمعان القيرواني"؟ لا شك أن اسمه سمعان يشير إلى أصله اليهودي، أما لقبه القيرواني فإنه يؤكد لنا صلته بمدينة القيروان الليبـية. وليس هذا بالأمر الغريب فأورشليم كانت تكتظ بالغرباء المقيمين فيها. يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس أن الرسل في يوم الخمسين تكلموا بألسنة الأمم الساكنة في أورشليم:

"وكان يهودٌ رجال أتقياء من كل أمة تحت السماء ساكنين في أورشليم.. فرتيون وماديون وعيلاميون والساكنون ما بين النهرين والييهودية وكبّدوكيّة وبنتس وأسيّا وفريجية وبمفيلية ومصر ونواحي ليبيّة التي نحو القيروان، والرومانيون المستوطنون، يهودٌ ودخلاء كريتيون وعرب.." (أعمال 5:2-11).

من الجلي أن "سمعان" القيرواني قد أقام في أورشليم في فترة من التاريخ تمخضت بأحداث جسامٍ؛ فلا شك أنه شاهد كيف احتفى أهل أورشليم بالمسيح عندما دخل إلى المدينة المقدسة في عيد الشعانين، وأكثر من ذلك، لا بدّ أن "سمعان" قد شهد بعض معجزات المسيح التي أجراها في مدن فلسطين وقراها، واستمع إلى أحاديثه ومواعظه التي ألقاها على الجماهير التي كانت تتبعه في كل مكان. ومن الواضح أيضاً أن تعاليم المسيح قد أثّرت فيه تأثيراً بليغاً وربما حفّزته على البحث والدراسة في أسفار العهد القديم للاطلاع على النبوءات المختصة بمجيء المسيح. ومع ذلك كله فليس لديّ أيّ ظل من الشك أن "سمعان" قد أعترته الدهشة والحيرة عندما رأى المسيح في طريقه إلى الموت، ولعله تساءل: هل حقاً هذا هو المسيح المنتظر؟ إن كان هو المسيح المنتظر فكيف يسمح لأعدائه أو على الأقل لرؤساء الشعب أن يقبضوا عليه ويحكموا عليه بالإعدام؟ إن المسيح المنتظر هو ملك إسرائيل والقائد المظفّر الذي سيحرر شعبه من عبودية الرومان، فما باله الآن يساق كنعجة إلى الذبح من غير أن يبدي أيّ مقاومة؟

لا غرابة إنْ دارت مثل هذه الخواطر في ذهن "سمعان القيرواني"،  لهذا تبعه أو قُلْ قادته الظروف ليجد نفسه بين هذا الموج الهائج من الجماهير المتعطشة لصلب المسيح. ولكنه لم يدرِ قط أنه سيصبح شريك المسيح في حمل الصليب، ربما كان يسير إلى جوار المسيح تتوزّعه عواطف متضاربة وتنتهبه الشكوك عندما تعثر المسيح وكبا على وجهه إلى الأرض. أحس بقلبه يذوب أسى على هذا البريء المتهم. فجأة سمع صوت قائد الجنود يأمره بأن ينحني ويرفع الصليب عن جسد المسيح المرهق ويحمله عنه إلى الجلجثة. لشد ما انتابته الدهشة عندما وجد نفسه وجهاً لوجه أمام هذا الموقف الغريب، ولعله تساءل في أعماقه:

- لماذا اختاره القائد الروماني من دون سائر الآلاف المحيطة بالمسيح لكي يضطلع بهذه المهمة الشاقة؟

ولكنه مع ذلك لم يتردد لحظة واحدة، بل أقبل على حمل الصليب عطفاً وشفقة على المسيح. لا أظن أن سمعان القيرواني قد أدرك في تلك اللحظة مغزى هذا الحدث في حياته، فقد كان عائداً من الحقل، كما يقول الكتاب، عندما انضم إلى الشعب الثائر ثم صدرت إليه الأوامر بحمل الصليب. ولكن يبدو لي أن البعد الحقيقي لهذا الحدث قد تكشَّف له بعد زمن يسير ولا سيما بعد قيامة المسيح من بين الأموات، فهناك بعض الإشارات الواردة في العهد الجديد التي توحي بأن عائلة سمعان كلها قد أصبحت من أتباع المسيح. تُقرأ في أعمال الرسل 1:13.

"وكان في أنطاكية في الكنيسة هناك أنبياء ومعلمون برنابا "وسمعان" الذي يدعى نيجرْ ..."

ويعتقد المفسرون أن "سمعان" هذا هو نفسه سمعان القيرواني وربما انتقل إلى أنطاكية بعد وقوع الاضطهاد على الكنيسة في أورشليم. ونقرأ في سفر رومية 13:16 ما يلي:

"وسلّموا على روفس المختار في الرب وعلى أمه أمّي..."

وروفس هذا هو نفس روفس المذكور في مرقس 21:15. وفي الإشارة إلى "أمه" التي يدعوها بولس الرسول "أمي" دليل على عضوية هذه العائلة في كنيسة المسيح. كل هذا بفضل تلك الحادثة التاريخية في حياة سمعان.

إن صليب العار الذي شارك سمعان القيرواني في حمله قد أصبح صليب فخر واعتزاز. فعلى هذا الصليب جرت أعظم عملية إنقاذ في تاريخ الجنس البشري إذ بموت المسيح الكفاري صار فداء لكل من آمن بالمصلوب رباً ومخلصاً.

أجل على درب الجلجثة حدثت المعجزة التي لم يكن سمعان القيرواني يتوقّعها. معجزة جعلت من "سمعان" بطلاً من أبطال الإيمان، ومن أهل بيته أبناء الملكوت.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

  قد أُكمل



صرخة استخلصها الرب من بين حشرجات الموت لتصبح أغنية نغرّدها.

أطلقها قراراً نردّده كلما ساورنا الشك بيقينية خلاصنا.

وأطلقها سهماً مبريّاً… يُبيد به سلطان الموت ويُعتقنا منه إلى الحياة الأبدية. 

صرخة أرسلها الرب… متقطعة… تخالطها زفرات الألم لتطغى على نعيق الفلسفات الأرضية.

صرخة أطلقها الرب… فصارت صخرة تتحطم عليها نظريات الديانات الناموسية.

كلمة قضت على كبرياء وافتخار الإنسان ورفعت أنظاره إلى الصليب ليعلم أن الخلاص قد تمَّ هناك.

فاه بها الرب بعد أن قال "أنا عطشان"… ومن يتبناها يرتوي من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً.

لولاها لما كان الصليب صليباً ولا آلامه بلسماً…

صرخة عقبها موت... ولنا عقبتها حياة.

صرخة استمطرت بركات السماء على الأرض.

كلمة وقّعها الرب بدمه على وثيقة العهد الجديد.

صرخة مجلجلة أطلقها الرب من فوق الصليب، صليب النقص والجهالة عند الهالكين لتُصبح لنا نحن المخلصين عنوان الكمال.

كلمة لو انتزعناها من الكتاب المقدس لغاب شعاعه وقلَّ تأثيره وخمدت ناره وخبا نوره.

المختصر المفيد منها إنها ملخَّص الكتاب المقدس كله.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

من وحي القيامة


عندما نتحدث نحن كمسيحيين عن الصليب وعن القيامة فنحن نتحدث عن وقائع وأحداثٍ راسخةٍ واضحةِ المعالم وموثقةٍ بوثائق ونبواتٍ سابقةٍ للميلاد، ووثائق وحيٍ رباني في الإنجيل لا تبديل لكلماته، تؤيدها وثائق تاريخية دامغة فلا مكان فيها للشك أو التأويل.

فصليب المسيح وقيامته من بين الأموات وما تبعهما من أحداثٍ، هي أحداثٌ جلية لا تحتمل الظن أو الإبهام. ولم تواجه في التاريخ بأي تناقض أو ازدواجية في الرأي أو التفسير بين جميع الطوائف المسيحية على اختلاف مسمياتها. وفي حديثي اليوم لدي الملاحظات التالية:

أولاً: الأناجيل الأربعة التي تشكل كامل إنجيل المسيح، كلها تشهد لأحداث الصلب، وكلها تلقي الضوء على حدث القيامة بتفاصيله الدقيقة. بعد الأناجيل الأربعة يأتي سفر أعمال الرسل وما تبعه من أسفار الرسائل، وكلها تؤكد على صحة الأحداث الخاصة بالصليب وبالقيامة، وتلقي مزيداً من الضوء على معنى الصليب، ولماذا صلب المسيح؟ وعلى القيامة وما تعنيه قيامة المسيح في عمق العقيدة المسيحية.

فمسيحياً، الأمور واضحة لدينا لا لبس فيها، ونتمنى أن تكون كذلك لدى غيرنا من أصدقائنا أصحاب الرأي الآخر.

ثانياً:- قيامة المسيح من القبر بعد صلبٍ مؤكد وموت محقق رسخت في قلوبنا كأتباعٍ للمسيح العزة والفخار بالانتماء إليه، فالمسيح قام من القبر .. وهو الآن حي .. ولا مكان له بين الموتى ولا مقر له بين القبور. فهو حيٌ بهيئته التي عاش بها في أيام وجوده على الأرض ولذلك حين نصلي ونخاطبه في صلواتنا فهو يسمعنا ويستجيب لأدعيتنا، لأنه حيٌ بطريقةٍ مميزة تختلف عما يقال عن الموتى الأحياء عند ربهم. فهذا مظهر من مظاهر اعتزازنا بالانتماء إليه.

ثالثاً:- قيامة المسيح أعطتنا عربون الحياة المؤكدة بعد الموت، لأن المسيح مات وقام، فالموت ليس هو الفناء كما يتوهم البعض، فعندما مات المسيح ذهب إلى عالم الأموات وصرف وقتاً كافياً للتأكيد على موته. ثم عاد من جديد وقام ليؤكد لأتباعه أن الطريق آمن، وأن عبور هذا النفق المعتم الذي يسمونه الموت هو عبورٌ مأمون ينتهي بحياة أفضل في عالم الخلود. وهذا ما يفسر قول داود النبي في مزاميره. "أيضاً إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً، لأنك أنت معي" أي لأنك أنت يا رب رفيقي في دربي تحملني إلى الشاطئ الآخر حيث النور والحياة الخالدة.

رابعاً: قيامة المسيح تحمل في طياتها معنى التحدي في وجه الشيطان عدو الصليب وعدو القيامة، فالشيطان يرتعب من ذكر الصليب، لأن الصليب مفتاح الحياة، والشيطان عدو الحياة ولأن الصليب أنجز عملية المصالحة بين الله والإنسان. وبعد الصلب جاءت القيامة لتؤكد وتختم على صدق رسالة الصليب رسالة الفداء.

خامساً:- صُلب المسيح ودُفن ثم قامت السلطات الرومانية بدحرجة حجر كبير على باب القبر وأقامت عليه الحراس، وفي اليوم الثالث من الدفن هبط ملاكان من السماء على باب القبر ودحرجا الحجر عن بابه، وقام المسيح بمجد فارتعب الحراس وصاروا كالموتى من هول ما حدث. وفي نفس الوقت ومع الخيوط الأولى من فجر يوم الأحد، وبينما الناس نيام حضرت إلى القبر بعض النسوة من المؤمنات وبينهن مريم المجدلية، حاملات الطيب لينثرنه على جسده تكفيناً له، فالقبر كان مغارة محفورة في الصخر يسهل فيه الوصول إلى جثة الميت، وكن محتارات في الطريق في من يمكن أن يدحرج لهن الحجر عن باب القبر لأن الحجر كان كبيراً.

وعندما وصلن إلى ساحة القبر ذهلن إذ وجدن الحجر قد دحرج، وبدا القبر فارغاً في الداخل وبينما هن يتلفتن هنا وهناك محتارات ظهر لهن ملاك وفاجأهن بسؤالٍ محير:

"لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام".

قارئي العزيز ..

كلمات الملاك هنا ليست مجرد سؤال بل هي إعلان قرار، والقرار ربما لم تستوعبه النسوة المؤمنات فور سماعه بسبب رهبة الموقف من جهة وتراكم الأحداث المتتابعة خلال ذلك الأسبوع من جهة أخرى؛ ولكن بالنسبة لنا نحن اليوم فالرسالة التي حملها الملاك للنسوة تبعث فينا العزة والفخار، لأننا ننتمي إلى سيدٍ حي صرع الموت في عُقر داره، وقام غالباً، وحطم وحشة القبر ولم يعد له مكان في مدينة الأموات.

سادساً:- إذاً المسيح حي، والحي طليقٌ حرٌ يتحرك ويتنقل، ويقوم بمهامه كما يريد. ولأن المسيح حي فبعد أربعين يوماً من قيامته غادر الأرض، وصعد إلى السماء على مرأى من تلاميذه الأحد عشر، وفي وضح النهار، وهو الآن في السماء حي بكامل هيئته التي عاش بها على الأرض لكنه سيأتي أيضاً ثانية إلى هذه الأرض، والشخص الحي يذهب ويجيء، أما مشوار المسيح إلى السماء فكان مشوار عمل سبق وأنبأ به أتباعه حين قال: أنا ذاهب لأعد لكم مكاناً. ومتى ذهبت وأعددت المكان آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إليّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً.

يقول: "آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إليّ.."

هذه إشارة إلى الاختطاف الذي تحدثت عنه في مقال سابق فلأنه حي فهو سيأتي ثانية. فالأموات لا يرجعون ولا يُرَحَّب بهم ولو عادوا وإن كانوا من أعاظم الأنبياء. الحي وحده حرٌّ في تنقّله، ولذلك سيأتي ثانية ليختطف المؤمنين، وينتشل أحبابهُ من عالم الضيقات والآلام والصعوبات، ويدخلهم مجده، وطوبى للمستعدين لمجيئه.

سابعاً:- كلمة أخيرة أهمسها في أذن من يهمه الأمر.

مسيح بهذه الأوصاف.. وبهذا المجد والجلال مسيحٌ كهذا هو ليس للمبادلة .. ولا نقبل بغيره أحد؛ فالذين خلعوا عنهم ثوب المسيح واستبدلوه بغيره،استبدلوا الربح بالخسارة فتعبوا وتأوّهوا، وكثيرون ندموا لأن الصفقة الخاسرة أوهمتهم بأحلامٍ ظهرت فيما بعد بأنها سرابٌ جر وراءه اليأس، والمرارة، والضياع. ولعل الوقت الآن يشكل لمثل هؤلاء الفرصة ليعودوا، فرحمته تشملهم لو اتخذوا القرار الحاسم قبل أن يكتمل فيهم قوله: "من أنكرني قدام الناس أنكره أمام أبي الذي في السموات!"

ومن عاد من هؤلاء ففي العودة ربح! وطريق العودة قد يحمل من الأشواك ما يُدمي، ولكن في العودة استعادة لإكليلٍ سقط وتعثر ..

توما فشل بعد أن تحقق من صلب المسيح وتعثر وغاب وانعزل عن رفاقه أتباع المسيح. وبعد القيامة (ولو أنه تلكأ لبعض الوقت) لكنه أخيراً عاد، والمسيح قبله من جديد، وأنا اليوم أقول لمن يهمه الأمر:

"وأنت متى تعود؟… وأنتِ متى تعودين؟… عودوا ففي العودة ربح… ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه! هل ربحتِ زوج؟… أو مال؟… أو وظيفة؟… وهل يمكن لهذه أن تكون البديل للأبدية؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

  قيامة المسيح

بين أسوأِ افتراضٍ وأمجَدِ واقِع



قيامة المسيح من الأموات هي إحدى الأعمدة الراسخة التي تقوم عليها المسيحية، ولشدِّ ما حاول الشيطان الوقوف ضدها مستخدما أعتي جنوده إلا أن محاولاته كلها باءت بالفشل.

قيامة المسيح من الأموات أكدت صدق النبوات ومهدت الطريق أمام خلاص الإنسان من الخطايا والسهوات.

هي القوة الإيجابية التي حطّمت كل السلبيات..

هي القوة العظمى التي قضت على الأوهان والضعفات..

هي القوة النورانية التي أطاحت بدياجير الجهل والظلمات..

هي الحبل القرمزي الذي إذا أمسكنا به نجونا من الدينونة والعقاب..

هي المفتاح الذهبي الذي فتح أبواب النعمة أمام الأمم فأصبح دخولهم إلى حظيرة المسيح أمراً سهلاً وميسوراً..

وحول قيامة المسيح، بين أسوأ افتراض وأمجد واقع، سأتأمل مع القراء الأعزاء في كلمتين.

أولاً: ماذا لو لم يقم المسيح؟

إذا أردت أن تعطي شيئاً حقّ قدره فعليك أن تتخيل ماذا كان يمكن أن يحدث في حالة عدم وجوده. ولكي نعطي قيامة المسيح حق قدرها علينا أن نتخيل ماذا كان يمكن أن يحدث في حالة عدم حدوثها.

1- ماذا كان يمكن أن تكون عليه حالة المسيحية والمسيحيين؟

بدون قيامة المسيح لن تقوم للمسيحية قائمة… ستكون جسداً بلا روح… كيانا بلا معنى… ظلمة دامسة وليلاً لا يعقبه نهار… وعلى هذا الأساس سيكون المسيحيون في حزن واكتئاب… في بؤس وشقاء… في ذلّ وهوان وعار… موتى أدبياً ومعنوياً… خائفين ومضطربين. وخير ما يوضح لنا ذلك هو الحالة التي كان عليها التلاميذ في الفترة التي كان فيها المسيح في القبر… "كانت الأبواب مغلّقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود" (يوحنا 19:20) .

2- ماذا كان يمكن أن تكون عليه حالة الكرازة والكارزين؟

ماذا لو كانت الكرازة تدور حول الرب يسوع من حيث ولادته المعجزية، وخدمته الكرازية، ومعجزاته الفائقة مثل إقامة الموتى.. وتفتيح أعين العمي.. وتطهير البرص.. وشفاء المرضى.. وتهدئة العواصف الهائجة.. وإسكات البحر الهائج.. وإشباع الآلاف الكثيرة بخمسة خبزات وسمكتين.. وعن محبته الفائقة.. وصلبه.. وموته.. ودفنه.. وتتوقّف الكرازة عند هذا الحد، فماذا يكون تأثيرها؟ لن يكون لها أي تأثير وستكون كنحاس يطن أو صنجاً يرنّ بل كبوق لا صوت له، ولن يجد الكارزون ثمراً لكرازتهم.

3- ماذا سيكون مصير الراقدين من المؤمنين؟

يقول الرسول بولس في 1كورنثوس 18:15 "إذا الذين رقدوا في المسيح أيضاً هلكوا"، وستكون كلمات الرب يسوع للص الذي آمن به وهو على الصليب "الحق أقول لك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" كلمات بلا معنى وغير ذات قيمة لو لم يكن المسيح قد قام، فسيهلك هلاكاً أبدياً جميع مؤمني العهد القديم والجديد مثل إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب وموسى وداود والأنبياء والرسل مثل بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وبولس.

4- ماذا كان يمكن أن تكون عليه حالة الأبالسة والشياطين؟

ستكون أفراحهم كاملة لا توازيها أية أفراح أخرى، لأن القبر أمسك المسيح وحبسه بين جدرانه المظلمة.. سيفرحون لأن المسيح الذي كان يقف لهم بالمرصاد مات ولم يقم.. سيعلنون انتصاراتهم في كل الميادين الحربية التي خاضوها ضد الرب يسوع وأتباعه.. سيستريحون لأن ليس هناك من يعكّر صفوهم وهم ممسكون بزمام العالم ومقاليده. 

ولكن شكراً للرب، لأن الرب يسوع المسيح قد قام من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين وهذا ما يقودني إلى الكلمة الثانية.

ثانياً: يقينية قيامة المسيح

وهذا أمجد واقع على الإطلاق. تقول كلمة الله "ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان، بإنسان أيضاً قيامة الأموات لأنه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح (المقام) سيُحيا الجميع". إذاً قيامة المسيح ليست ضرباً من ضروب الخيال بل هي حقيقة مؤكدة لا يتطرّق إليها أي شك، فلقد اعترف بها الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء وعلى سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر سأذكر ما يلي:

أ- شهادة الأعداء

لقد شهد الحراس الرومانيون بقيامة المسيح… "وفيما هما ذاهبتان إذا قوم من الحراس جاءوا وأخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بكل ما كان" (متى 11:28).

2- شهادة الأصدقاء

 شهدت مريم المجدلية ومن معها بقيامة المسيح، فتقول كلمة الله: "وكانت مريم المجدلية ويوحنا ومريم أم يعقوب والباقيات معهن اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل" (لوقا 10:24).

شهد الرسل العشرة لتوما، فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون: "قد رأينا الرب" (يوحنا 25:20).

شهد توما بقيامة المسيح "أجاب توما وقال ربي وإلهي فقال له يسوع لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يوحنا 29:28).

شهدت الملائكة بقيامة المسيح للنسوة اللواتي ذهبن إلى القبر "وفيما هن محتارات من ذلك إذا رجلان وقفا بهن بثياب براقة، قالا لهن لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات. ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام" (لوقا 4:24-6).

شهد بولس بقيامة المسيح وهي شهادة قوية شاملة لأنها تحوي على جزء اختباري "إنه قام من اليوم الثالث… وأنه ظهر لصفا ثم للاثني عشر وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمس مئة أخ… وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل أجمعين. وآخر الكل كأنه للسقط ظهر لي أنا" (1كورنثوس 4:15-8).

لقد قام المسيح.. فيا مؤمنون افرحوا "ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب" (يوحنا 20:20).

لقد قام المسيح… فيا مؤمنون ارفعوا رؤوسكم حمداً وشكراً... فوزاً ونصراً… زهواً وفخراً…

لقد قام المسيح.. فيا مؤمنون اذكروا المسيح المقام من الأموات (2تيموثاوس 8:2).

لقد قام المسيح… فيا  مؤمنون بالإنجيل اكرزوا، "وأما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا من كل مكان" (مرقس 20:16).

لقد كرز بطرس وتحدث فيما تحدّث به عن قيامة المسيح فخلص 3000 نفس.

لقد قام المسيح - أيها الخطاة… له اعترفوا… وبه آمنوا… فتخلصوا خلاصاً كاملاً وتصيروا فيه خليقة جديدة.


----------



## mahy (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

ميرسى زعيم على موضوعك 
مواضيعك دائما مميزة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

قوة الصليب 

عظة للأنبا اثناسيوس الرسولي



" مكتوب في الكتب هكذا .أن نفوسنا أذا كانت مرتبطه بناموس اللة فلن تقوي علينا قوات الظلمة وأن ابتعدنا عن اللة فهى تتسلط علينا . فانت أيها الانسان الذي تريد أن تخلص علم ذاتك ان تسبح في لجة غناء وحكمة اللة , أبسط يديك مثال الصليب لتعبر البحر العظيم , الذي هو هذا الدهر اعني عدم الايمان الزنا النميمة محبة الفضة التي هي أصل لكل الشرور , أما علامة الصليب فهى مبسوطة علي كل الخليقة .... هوذا موسي رئيس الانبياء لما أبسط يديه قهر عماليق , ودانيال نجا من جب الاسود ويونان من بطن الحوت , وتكله عندما القوها للسباع تخلصت بمثال الصليب , وسوسنة من يد الشيخين , ويهوديت من يد الوفرنيس والثلاثة الفتية القديسين من أتون النار المتقدة . هؤلاء كلهم خلصوا بمثال الصليب وقيل أيضا ليكن مستقرك في موضع واحد الذي هو البيعة . لتتغذي بكلام الكتب ومن الخبز السمائي ومن دم المسيح وتتغذي كل حين من كلام الكتب" 

صلاة



إن يداي هما التي تستحقان المسامير لأنها مّدت للخطيه ... لكنك سمّرت بدلا عني... 

فيا إلهي ....  سمّر حبي فيك ...سمّر إيماني فيك ... سمّر نظري فيك .... سمّر آمالي فيك

سمّرني كي لا أرتفع من فرط الكبرياء، سمّر وداعتك واتضاعك في قلبي ... إن صليبك الغالي هو أجمل هديه منك لي  أقبله وأحمله بفرح وإن لم ترسل لي يا حبيبي

 صليبا سأبحث لي عن صليب داخلي ، ربما تدريب على احتمال. ربما صوم، ربما سهر

 ودراسه، ربما خدمه.. ولكن كل هذا بسرور . يارب ...   أعطيني أن أحبك فلا أحب أكثر منك.. وأن أحب صليبك وأكرس حياتي كلها لأجلك 

إلهي ... أغرسني فيك غصنا حيا أيها الكرمة الحقيقبة لاثبت فيك الي الابد


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

قيامتنا وصعودنا مع المسيح





للقديس كيرلس الكبير



[ «فيُردِّد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم، في غد السبت يُردِّدها الكاهن» (لا 11:23). لقد صار المسيح تقدمة للآب من أجلنا، بصفته باكورة الأرض على طقس الحزمة. إنه في ذاته يُعتبر سنبلة واحدة، ولكنه من جهتنا ليس سنبلة واحدة، ولكنه يُصعِد ذاته كمثل حزمة، أي رابطة مكوَّنة من سنابل كثيرة. وفي ذلك رمز سرِّي نافع لنا:

فإنَّ يسوع المسيح واحدٌ هو، ولكنه كمثل الحزمة يُعتبر جامعاً الكثيرين في ذاته، وهو كذلك لأنه يقتني في ذاته جميع المؤمنين في اتحادٍ روحي، ولهذا السبب يكتب بولس الطوباوي أننا «أُقِمنا معه وأُجلِسنا معه في السماويات» (أف 6:2)، لأنه لما صار مثلنا صرنا معه «شركاء في الجسد» (أف 6:3)، واغتنينا بالاتحاد به بواسطة جسده، ولذلك نقول إننا كلنا فيه؛ بل وهو نفسه يقول لله أبيه الذي في السموات: «كما أني واحد معك، أُريد أنهم هم أيضاً يكونون واحداً فينا» (راجع يو 21:17)، وذلك لأن «الملتصق بالرب يكون روحاً واحداً معه.» (1كو 17:6)

إذن، فهو حزمة بصفته يقتني الجميع في ذاته، ويرفع ذاته من أجل الجميع كباكورة للبشرية المُكمَّلة في الإيمان، والتي صارت مستحقة أن تنال الكنوز العُليا السماوية.

إنه يقول إنه يجب ترديد الحزمة في غد اليوم الأول من الفطير، أي في اليوم الثالث بعد الفصح، لأن المسيح قام من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وفيه أيضاً انطلق إلى السموات إلى المسكن الحقيقي وإلى قدس الأقداس. ثم إنه يقول: «لا تأكلوا من الحصيد الجديد إلى ذلك اليوم عينه الذي فيه تُردِّدون الحزمة»، ذلك لأن الذين كانوا في زمان الناموس، بل وكل صفوف الأنبياء القديسين، لم يكن لهم الطعام الجديد الذي هو تعاليم المسيح، بل ولم يكن قد تمَّ لهم تجديد الطبيعة البشرية إلاَّ كإرهاصة سابقة، ولكن لما قام ربنا يسوع المسيح وأكمل ترديد نفسه كباكورة للبشرية أمام الله الآب، حينئذ بالذات تمَّ تغيير أعماق كياننا إلى حياةٍ جديدة، وصرنا نسلك بحسب الإنجيل: «ليس في عِتق الحرف بل في جدَّة الروح.» (رو 6:7)]

صلوا لاجل ضعفى 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hessa67 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

صلب لاجلنا


----------



## محب للمسيح (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

معلش جت متخره شويه والله كان عندى ظروف كل سنه وانتم كلكم بخير يا روك يا فينو يا تويتى ياماسيلو يا استير يااشرف يا فراشه يا نيمو ياكل المنتدى


----------



## جاسى (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

انا هقولكم على حاجه كنت بسمعها على طول بس من كام يوم كده فكرت فيها وركزت لقيتها حاجه صعبه اوى
*الحاجه*
انى الله الآب عمل كده*الذى لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لاجلنا آجمعين*
ده لو اى اب عمل كده الناس هتقول معقوله حد ممكن يضحى بابنه علشان اى حد
بس بالنعمه وبالمحبه اللاهيه الله عمل كده وضحى بابنه وبعته على الارض ابن الملك جه على ارضنا واكل وشرب مع احقر الناس اللى بعد كده بعوه وسلموه وقالوا عليه اصلبوه دموا علينا وعلى اولادنا
الاغرب بقى انى ده كان المقابل
*صلبوه وعذبوه وبثقوا عليه والبسوه تاج الشوق
********تنبيه*********
اوعوا تفتكروا ان اليهود هما اللى عملوا كده 
انا وانتى وانت وكل اللى يقرا وكل انسان على وجه الارض عملنا كده عشرات بل مئات المرات
على النقيض انى اليهود صلبوه مره واحده
لكن للاسف احنا كل يوم بنصلبوا وبندق فى ايده مسمار وبنضربه جلده ثم جلده وطعنه فى كل مره بنعمل فيها خطيه فى كل مره بنسمع حاجه مش بتمجد اسمه فى كل نظره مش طاهره فى فى .............
انتوا اكيد عارفين زى ماانا عارفه
بس انا خلصت كلامى ياريت اكون عرفت اوصلكم اللى انا عايزه اوصله
+امين+

​


----------



## حني علينا ياولدة اإلهة (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

كل سنة ولامة المسيحية بألف خير  ربنا يباركك الموضوع رائع يدغدغ المشاعر


----------



## ramy saba (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

:new5: :new5: :new5: سلام ونعمة لك اخى اثناسيوس اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع وكما نؤمن نحن المسحيين ونقول المسيح قام من بين الاموات وداس الموت بالموت ووهب الحياة للذين فى القبور +++ المسيح قام حقآ قام


----------



## حاتم (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

يا سيد قمر الزمان 
انت بكلامك هذا تتكلم من الطرف الاسلامي 
اود ان اقول لك انك للاسف الشديد تبين عن جهلك بالدين الاسلامي
لانك لو قرأت القران الكريم و بالاخص سورة مريم 
لوجدت ان المسيح ابن مريم لم يموت ولم يصلب حتى وانما شبه لهم بسارق
فا من اين اتيت بكلامك هذا 
ارجو منك الانتباه قبل الكلام 
المسيح قام ........................................ حقاً قام


----------



## fatima azahrae (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

السلام عليكم كلكم انشاء الله
انا ابارك لكم كل اعيادكم و مناسباتكم 
كل الديانات السماوية من عند الله 
و شكرا لله على دين المحبة
احبكم في لله


----------



## ميلاد موسى (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

كل سنة ومسحيين العالم كله بخير 
المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام:warning: :a63:


----------



## waelEV (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين.......... والرب يعوضكم تعب محبتكم على المجهود الرائع اللي بتبذلوه.............. حقا صلب ومات من اجلنا


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*كل سنه وانتم طيبيين*
* بمناسبه*
* عيد القيامة المجيد*
*هذة التهنئه اقدمها الى كل*
* البشريه التى*
* فداها*
* الرب *
*بدماءه*
* على *
*الصليب*
*المسيح قام *
*بالحقيقه قام*​


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



fatima azahrae قال:


> السلام عليكم كلكم انشاء الله
> انا ابارك لكم كل اعيادكم و مناسباتكم
> كل الديانات السماوية من عند الله
> و شكرا لله على دين المحبة
> احبكم في لله


*اذا كنت تحبنا فى الله *
*لماذا لم تذكر اسم *
*العيد الذى تبارك لنا به*
*من فضلك اذا كنت فعلا تقول *
*( دبن المحبه )*
*عيد التهنئه*
* مع ذكر اسم *
*المناسبه*
*لك شكرى*
* مقدما على التهنئه الذى ننتظرها من*
* انسان محب *
*مثلك*​


----------



## fatima azahrae (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

انا إنسانة مؤمنة بالله و المسيح عيسى بن مريم و الرسل و النبيئين الذين اتو من بعده و قبله و الكتب و الملائكة و القدر خيره و شرهو الحمد للاه
لكني لا أفهم حقيقة ماهية عيد القيامة التي لم تحصل بعد يمكن ان تفسر لأختك في الله بذا? و على العموم عيدكم مباراك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



fatima azahrae قال:


> انا إنسانة مؤمنة بالله و المسيح عيسى بن مريم و الرسل و النبيئين الذين اتو من بعده و قبله و الكتب و الملائكة و القدر خيره و شرهو الحمد للاه
> لكني لا أفهم حقيقة ماهية عيد القيامة التي لم تحصل بعد يمكن ان تفسر لأختك في الله بذا? و على العموم عيدكم مباراك



اولا 
اشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة 
ثانيا بالنسبة للسؤال المطروح سؤال جميل ولكن من الواجب ان تعرفى من هو يسوع ؟

من هو هذا؟
إذا زرت أي بقعة على الأرض ... وتكلمت مع أي شخص بغض النظر عن خلفيته فإن كان هذا الشخص يعرف القليل عن التاريخ سيعترف بإنه لم يأتِ شخص قط مثل يسوع الناصري. إن المسيح شخص فريد ... لقد قسم ميلاده التاريخ إلى قسمين. في كل صباح حين تطالع جريدتك اليومية سيقابلك فيها التاريخ الميلادي شاهداً أن يسوع المسيح الناصري عاش على الأرض منذ ألفي عام.

تنبئ الكثير من الأنبياء عن مجيئه 
سبق الكتاب المقدس فسجل كلمات الأنبياء التي تتنبئ بمجيء المسيح قبل ولادته بمئات السنين. العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس الذي كُتب على يد الكثير من الأنبياء مسّوقين من الروح القدس، وذلك خلال مدة أكثر من 1500 سنة. يحتوي على أكثر من 300 نبؤة تشرح عن ميلاد المسيح. وتحققت كل النبؤات بكامل تفاصيلها بما فيها ميلاده العجيب من عذراء، وكذلك حياته الخالية من أي خطية، وأيضاً معجزاته موته وقيامته.

حياة المسيح والمعجزات التي قام بها وكلماته وموته على الصليب ثم قيامته وصعوده إلى السماء كلها تشير إلى حقيقة إنه ليس مجرد رجل. إنه أكثر من إنسان. قال يسوع:"أنا والآب واحد." (يوحنا30:10)، "... الذي رآني فقد رأي الآب ..." (يوحنا9:14) وقال أيضاً:"...أنا هوالطريق والحق والحياة، لا احد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي."(يوحنا6:14).


حياة المسيح ورسالته تغيير الحياة
أنظر إلى حياة يسوع المسيح وتأثيره خلال التاريخ فإنك ستجد أن حياته ورسالته كانا دائماً السبب في إحداث تغيير في حياة الأفراد والشعوب. ونستطيع أن نرى انه حيثما حلت تعاليمه كان أثرها واضحاً لخير الإنسان مثل الإعتراف بقداسة الزواج، وحقوق المرأة، والتعليم وإنشاء قوانين لحماية الطفولة. وكان من تأثير حياته ورسالته ان الكثير من اللذين حاولوا تدمير المسيحية توصلوا من خلال بحثهم إلى الحقيقة وصرخوا مع التلميذ توما:"ربي وإلهي."
وبسبب الأدلة الثابتة والتي لا يمكن معارضتها، لم يستطع جوش مكداول أحد الأشخاص اللذين حاولوا هدم المسيحية إلا أن يكتب كتابه نجار وأعظم. من أعظم الكتب التي تتكلم عن شخصية المسيح. 
عزيزتى 
كل الأديان الأخرى أسست بمجهودات وفلسفات بشرية على قوانين ومبادئ للسلوك. إذا نزعت مؤسسي هذه الديانات من تعاليمهم وممارسات عبادتهم سيتغير القليل في هذه الديانات. لكن إذا نزعت يسوع المسيح من المسيحية لن يبقى منها شيء. المسيحية الكتابية ليست مجرد فلسفة للحياة وليست أيضاً مبدئ أدبي أو طاعة وممارسة لطقوس دينية. المسيحية الحقة مؤسسة على علاقة شخصية حية مع شخص المخلص الرب الحي المقام من الأموات. 

المقام من الأموات 
تتفردالمسيحية بصلب يسوع الناصري على الصليب ودفنه في القبر وقيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام من الأموات. أي نقاش حول صحة المسيحية يعتمد على أدلة قيامة يسوع الناصري. لقد آمن الكثير من العلماء عبر القرون من خلال دراستهم لأدلة القيامة، وما زالوا يؤمنون أنه حي. قال الراحل سايمون جرينليف، وهو مرجع في المواضيع القانونية في كلية القانون في جامعة هارفرد بعد أن فحص أدلة القيامة المقدمة في الأنجيل بقلم كُّتاب الأناجيل قال:"من المستحيل أن يستمر كُّتاب الأناجيل في الإلحاح والتأكيد علىالحقائق التي سجلوها بالوحي لو لم يكن المسيح قد قام حقاً من الموت. فهم كانوا متأكدين من هذه الحقيقة بدون أدني شك
الأدلة على القيامة 

إن القيامة هي ركيزة الإيمان المسيحي. فيما يلي الأسباب التي تدعو كل من يدرس حقيقة القيامة إلى تصديقها بدون أدني شك: 

سبق الحديث عنها قبل حدوثها: 

أولاً:لقد سبق المسيح فأخبر عن موته وقيامته وبالفعل كان موت وقيامة المسيح تماماً كما تنبئ. (لوقا31:18-33) 


القبر الفارغ 

ثانياً: القيامة هي الحل الوحيد المقبول للقبر الفارغ. من خلال القراءة الدقيقة للقصة في الكتاب المقدس ستجد أن القبر الذي وضع فيه جسد المسيح كان تحت حراسة مشددة من قبل الجنود الرومان كما قد تم ختمه بحجر كبير جداً. إذا لم يكن المسيح حسب إدعاء البعض قد مات، لكن كان في حالة ضعف فقط فإن وجود الجنود والحجر الكبير كانا سيمنع هربه. وكذلك كان سيمنع أي محاولة إنقاذ من قِبل أتباعه. كما إن اعداء يسوع لن يفكروا في سرقة جسده ابداً لأن الجسد المفقود من القبر سيؤكد حقيقة القيامة. 

ثالثاً: إن قيامة المسيح هي التفسير الوحيد لظهور المسيح لتلاميذه. ظهر المسيح بعد قيامته حوالي عشر مرات لهؤلاء اللذين يعرفونه وظهر أيضاً لخمسمائة شخص مرة واحدة. ولقد أثبت الرب يسوع أن هذا كله لم يكن تهيؤات إذ أكل معهم وتكلم معهم وقد قام هؤلاء الناس بلمسه.(1يوحنا1:1)
رابعاً: إن السبب المقنع الوحيد لولادة الكنيسة المسيحية هو حدث القيامة. إن الكنيسة المسيحية هي أكبر مؤسسة وجدت عبر التاريخ. لقد كان حدث القيامة هو الموضوع الذي استحوذ على نصف الوعظة الأولى للكنيسة.(أعمال14:2-36) ومن الواضح أن الكنيسة قد عرفت أن هذا الموضوع هو أساس رسالتها. وقد كان بإمكان أعداء المسيح وتلاميذه أن يوقفوا ما يقولونه عن قيامة المسيح بإظهارهم جسد المسيح. 

خامساً: القيامة هي التفسير المنطقي الوحيد للتغيير الواضح في حياة التلاميذ. لقد هجروه قبل قيامته، وكانوا محبطين وخائفين بعد موته. لم يتوقعوا قيامة يسوع من بين الأموات.(لوقا1:24-11) وتحولت هذه المجموعة المحبطة الخائفة من الرجال و النساء إلى أشخاص مجاهرين وذلك بقوة المسيح المقام واختبار حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين. وبإسم المسيح المقام فتنوا المسكونة وفقد الكثير منهم حياتهم وآخرين أضطهدوا ببشاعة من أجل إيمانهم. لا يوجد تفسير لشجاعة هؤلاء الناس سوى قناعتهم وإيمانهم بأن يسوع المسيح قد قام حقاً من الموت. بالنسبة لهم هذه حقيقة تستحق الموت من أجلها. خلال الأربعين سنة من العمل مع المثقفين والمفكرين الجامعيين في العالم، لم أقابل بعد شخص واحد ينكر بعد أن يدرس -وبكل إخلاص- الحقائق المذهلة أن المسيح هو ابن الله والمسيا المنتظر. بينما البعض من الذين لم يؤمنوا يعترفون مخلصين بانهم لم يأخذوا الوقت الكافي لقراءة الكتاب المقدس والبحث في الحقائق التاريخية عن يسوع. 
ربُّ حيّ
بسبب قيامة المسيح فإن أتباعه ليسوا مجرد مراقبين لرمز أدبي لمؤسس ميت لكن يتمتعون بعلاقة حية من خلال علاقة شخصية مع الرب الحي. الرب يسوع يحيا اليوم ويبارك بكل أمانة ويغني حياة كل من يثق به ويطيعه. لقد أكد الملايين عبر القرون قيمة الرب يسوع المسيح الفائقة ومنهم الكثير من أثر بشكل واضح في العالم. 

تكلم العالم والفيلسوف الفرنسي باسكال عن حاجة الإنسان ليسوع عندما قال:"هناك فراغ بشكل الله في قلب كل إنسان لا يمكن مِلؤه إلا من خلال يسوع المسيح ابن الله."
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

يارب يسوع .. أنا محتاج إليك . أشكرك لأنك متّ على الصليب لأجل خطاياى . أسألك الآن أن تأتى إلى حياتى وأنا أقبلك كمخلصى وربى .. وقد أعطيتنى حياة أبدية .. أسألك أن تسود على حياتى ، وأن تجعلنى الشخص الذى تريدنى أن أكون

وحين تسأل يسوع أن يأتى لحياتك وتقبله ليدخل إليك ، فأنت قد دخلت معه فى علاقة ، مع الله خالق الكون ليعطيك حياة أبدية . وليس هنا مجرد حالة من المشاعر الوقتية . أن روحه القدوس الآن يسكن فيك ويغيرك إلى إنسان جديد حين تسلم له


----------



## waelEV (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*






happy easter
حقا قام


----------



## hessa67 (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

صلب لاجلنا


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*هو بعدما عجزتم عن اثبات نبوة محمد المزعومة بالادلة والبراهين لم تجدوا حلا سوى انكم تتأولوا علينا ما لم نقوله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم مين اصلا اللى ضحك عليك وقال لك ان المسيح مخلوق؟؟*


----------



## حنان سمير (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

المسيح قام            
        بالحقيقة قام


----------



## جاسى (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

حقا قام
كل سنه وكل حد طيب  يبقى طيب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

فرحت كل الجموع بقيامة الرب يسوع 
اخرستوس انستى 
                المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
الرب معكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## jesus_son (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

Happy Easter To EveryOne
Wish You A Plessed Days
God Bless You All


----------



## fatima azahrae (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

سامحني لكن نبوة محمد عليه السلام مثبتة في كل الكتب السماوية الغور محرفة و منها الإنجيل كما ان كل الأحداث التي مضت و جرت في الأقوام السابقة و منها كيف خلق عيسى عليه السلام و كيف عاش و كيف رفعه الله و كيف يحبه الله و كيف تبرئ من اللذين اعتبروه الاها موجودة في القرآن الكريم الدي انزل على محمد ص و الا كيف عرف كل هذا و هو النبي الأمي لا يعرف الكتابة?


----------



## تونى تون (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

*كل سنه وانتو طيبين جميعا 
ونحتفل كل سنه بالقدره على غلب الشيطان بمحبة الله العظيم لنا ولكل العالم 
وارجو من الله ان يضيء للعالم كله النور الحقيقى وان يجد الطريق الافضل والحياه الافضل ويغرب وجهوهنا عن الحروب والكرهيه ويكون لنا قلوبن صافيه
واسل سلامى للجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين وربنا يسعدهم
واى شخص انا ديقته يسمحنى سواء مسيحى او مسلم وربنا يباركم*


----------



## تونى تون (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

يا اخت فطيمه اهلاا بيكى اولاا بما انك بتقولى ان الانجيل محرف والتوراء كمان بما انها بتتنباء بالمسيح 
تقدرى انتى تثبتى ان القران من الله ده اذا كنتى اصلاا بتقراءى فيه ويريت تقرى سورة مريم كويس 
وهيه ممكن تدلك على ان المسيح هوه روح الله و كلمته هتقوليلى ان الكل فيه روح الله هرد عليكى واقولك
يبقى كمان يا رب سمحنى الحيونات فيها من روح الله وخصوصا الحيوانين الى انتو بتقوله انهم نجسين ( الكلب والخنزير)   وربنا يسمحنى وياتره بقى الشيوج وكبار الدين عندهم الانجيل الاصلى الى مش متحرف ولاا استندو على اقوال الى قبلهم 
وانا اسف على طرقتى فى الكلام اذا كانت ديقتك او ديقت اى حد


----------



## wildrose (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

الاهبل محمد​
رسولنا أهبل الله يجازيك يا أخي كنت داخله أقول كل سنه وانتم طبيبن والله يعديه عليكم بخير وصحة  لكن خسارة فعلا أنت لا تستحقها   .


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

لا تتأثري يا اخت wildrose فهذه الاساءة لا تعبر عن المنتدى ككل, فهناك من يكن لك المحبة الاخوية و يحترمك و يحترم عقلك
و على اي حال انا حذفت الرد المسيئ لاننا نطمح تم نرقى بمستوى الحوار مع الطرف الاخر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

الأخت وايلدروز
انا لا اقصد ان أسيء اليك شخصيا" ولكن عند الاسلام  لايجوز شرعا" أن تقولى لنا كل عام وأنتم بخير وهذا ما افتى به شيوخكم  ولانكم تعتبرون انفسكم الاءعلون ولذلك قلت ان رسولكم أهبل   الاءساءه لم تكن لك  على أى حال أنا اّسف وشكرا"لك]


----------



## انسان2008 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

لاحظت أن أى مسلم يدخل إلى هذا المنتدى يدخل فقط لإبداء مشاعر الأخوة الطيبة لجميع الأخوة المسيحين , وكذلك نفس الشعور من جميع الأخوة المسيحين لأخوانهم المسلمين , ولكننى لا استطيع تفهم أو تقبل أى يخطأ أى أخ مسحيى فى رسول الإسلام محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام , ومن الغريب حقاً أننا نرى تبجيل ومحبة من جميع المسلمين لعيسى عليه السلام , ولم أرى فى حياتى مرة مسلم يخطأ فى حق عيسى عليه السلام ((روح الله وكلمته التى ألقاها إلى السيدة العذراء مريم البتول)). فلماذا إثارة الفتنه فالفتنة نائمة , ولعن الله من أيقظها , هذه المنتديات الهدف منها ليس النقاش فى العقائد والشرائع , لأن من يبحث عن المعرفة يقرأ ويسأل ويبحث , لا أن يتنناقش مع اشخاص من الممكن أن أن يكونوا غير ملمين أو على دارية كاملة وعلم مستنر , وأيضاً هذه المواقع لم تنشأ من أجل أن يسب رسول الله أو أن نختلف أو نثير الفتن بيننا , ولكنها قد أنشأت لغايه اسمى , وهى نشر الحب بيننا بين طرفى الأمة من مسلمين ومسيحين , فلنهنئى بعضنا البعض بأعيادنا , ولننشر الحب الفضيلة والسلام بيننا , ((أن أحبوا الحق والسلام)) ... وليعلم كل من يخطأ فى حق الأخر أنه بذلك يرسل أسوء إشارة على عقيدته ودينه , فمن يخطأ فى الإسلام يسيئ إلى المسيحية , ومن يخطأ فى المسيحية يسيئ إلى الإسلام... ألسنا متفقين فى هذا؟؟؟ كل عام وجميع الأخوة المسيحين فى مصر بألف ألف خير وسعادة 
وإلى كل الأخوة المسلمين فلتنذكر قول رسول الله " من أذى ذمياً فأنا خصيمة يوم القيامة"
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

أخى افادا 
لا تتعب نفسك مع هوؤلاء المغلقي العقول لأن من لا يفهم الروحيات  يصعب عليه فهم أى شىء .......لأنهم  حتىالأرضيات لا يفهمونها كما يجب  والمثل عندك حنان  ونمر   فانهما لا يفهما اكثر من الأكل والشرب وما بين السرة والركبه  فقط   لا ينظرون الى خرافات قراّنهم   بل يبحثون عن ما يعتقدون انه اغلاط عند المسيحيين فقط   وليس عند اى مذهب من مذاهب الأرض كلها.....صدقوا واحد من قرائينهم التى احرقها عثمان  والتى أخفى منها  ولا يستطيعون اضهاره وتركوا الباقى   فما تقول بأناس أظلمت عقولهم ؟


----------



## wildrose (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

يا زعيم أهنيك على هذا الأحترام والعقل الراجح والله يكثر من أمثالك 


> فلنهنئى بعضنا البعض بأعيادنا , ولننشر الحب الفضيلة والسلام بيننا , ((أن أحبوا الحق والسلام)) ... وليعلم كل من يخطأ فى حق الأخر أنه بذلك يرسل أسوء إشارة على عقيدته ودينه , فمن يخطأ فى الإسلام يسيئ إلى المسيحية , ومن يخطأ فى المسيحية يسيئ إلى الإسلام... ألسنا متفقين فى هذا؟؟؟



خير ما قلت يا إنسان وهذا ما أسعى إلي نشره مهما كانت المصاعب التي سأواجهها في هذا المنتدى إلا إني باقية لاثبات حبنا للنصارى والمسيح عليه السلام


----------



## كووكى (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

مات على اساس انه انسان بيموت الاله مش بيموت ودى اقل كلمه تقولها من قلت معرفتك


----------



## كووكى (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*

فى البدايه احب اعرفكم احنا هنتكلم عن ايه :
فى تساؤلات كتير فى حياتناعن  الاسلام والمسيحيه المسلمون يقولون انالمسيحيه دين خاطا وان الانجيل محرف وينكرون الوهية المسيح لما ذا يقولن هذا هل المسيحيين لايفكرون فى هذاولا يحاولون يعرفو الصح من الخطا تعلو معا  نبحث عن هذا الموضوع بكل تفاصيله وكل محاوره ونفسر كل جزء على حده حتى نصل للحقيقه لان الحقيقه مطلوبه بين الشعوب حتى نعرف اين الصواب ونأخذه نور لنا ونمشى ورأه حتى نصل الى بر الامان فى البدايه سنتكلم عن الاسلام كدين وكحياه:


----------



## الببلاوي (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



انسان2008 قال:


> لاحظت أن أى مسلم يدخل إلى هذا المنتدى يدخل فقط لإبداء مشاعر الأخوة الطيبة لجميع الأخوة المسيحين , وكذلك نفس الشعور من جميع الأخوة المسيحين لأخوانهم المسلمين , ولكننى لا استطيع تفهم أو تقبل أى يخطأ أى أخ مسحيى فى رسول الإسلام محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام , ومن الغريب حقاً أننا نرى تبجيل ومحبة من جميع المسلمين لعيسى عليه السلام , ولم أرى فى حياتى مرة مسلم يخطأ فى حق عيسى عليه السلام ((روح الله وكلمته التى ألقاها إلى السيدة العذراء مريم البتول)). فلماذا إثارة الفتنه فالفتنة نائمة , ولعن الله من أيقظها , هذه المنتديات الهدف منها ليس النقاش فى العقائد والشرائع , لأن من يبحث عن المعرفة يقرأ ويسأل ويبحث , لا أن يتنناقش مع اشخاص من الممكن أن أن يكونوا غير ملمين أو على دارية كاملة وعلم مستنر , وأيضاً هذه المواقع لم تنشأ من أجل أن يسب رسول الله أو أن نختلف أو نثير الفتن بيننا , ولكنها قد أنشأت لغايه اسمى , وهى نشر الحب بيننا بين طرفى الأمة من مسلمين ومسيحين , فلنهنئى بعضنا البعض بأعيادنا , ولننشر الحب الفضيلة والسلام بيننا , ((أن أحبوا الحق والسلام)) ... وليعلم كل من يخطأ فى حق الأخر أنه بذلك يرسل أسوء إشارة على عقيدته ودينه , فمن يخطأ فى الإسلام يسيئ إلى المسيحية , ومن يخطأ فى المسيحية يسيئ إلى الإسلام... ألسنا متفقين فى هذا؟؟؟ كل عام وجميع الأخوة المسيحين فى مصر بألف ألف خير وسعادة
> وإلى كل الأخوة المسلمين فلتنذكر قول رسول الله " من أذى ذمياً فأنا خصيمة يوم القيامة"
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




الأخ العزيز، والأخوة الأفاضل
أعجبني جداً تعليقك، وأوافق على المبدأ الأساسي بعدم توجيه الإهانة لأحد، وأتفق معك بأن كل من يوجه الإسائة فهو يوجهها لنفسه أولاً. ودعني أقدم اعتزار عن هذه الاساءات، وأفكر معك في الدافع لها. فأنا أرى أن هؤلاء المسيئين يحاولوا أن يستردوا ما قد سُلب منهم قهراً عبر العصور الماضية من توجيه الإساءة لهم ولدينهم دون وجود الفرصة حتى ولو للدفاع عن أنفسهم. فوجدوا لأنفسهم في هذا الإنفتاح الإعلامي الرائع الباب المفتوح للثأر. وإن كنت أنا شخصياً غير راضي على هذا المبدأ، لأنه ليس بالمبدأ الكتابي السليم، لأن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا بأن لا نثأر لأنفسنا، بل على العكس فهو يعلمنا بأن لا ننتقم لأنفسنا، بل نترك النقمة لله وحده. 
أما على الافتراض الجميل الذي تراه حضرتك، في أنه لا يوجد مسلم يسيء إلى المسيح، فأعتقد أن حضرتك غير مدرك بما يُكتب في الكثير من الكتب بالسوق العربية والمصرية، وبما يقال او يُكتب في شبكة المعلومات الإليكترونية من إهانات واتهامات للمسيح، وللكتاب المقدس... الخ.
أما عن الهدف من مثل هذه المدونات والمواقع المختلفة بالنيت، فأنا أرى فيها قيمة أعظم من أن نشارك بعضنا البعض التهاني بالأعياد، وإن كان هذا بالطبع جميل ومطلوب، لكن أيضاً في هذه المواقع يوجد لدينا الفرصة للحديث الهادئ لكل منا ليعبر عن إيمانياته بطريقة سهلة مفتوحة. فالمسلم مثلاً يخشى أن يسأل عن الإيمان المسيحي السليم أو يشتري الكتاب المقدس أو يذهب إلى كنيسة ... لئلا يُتهم بالكفر، أو تبحث عنه الشرطة. لكن في مثل هذه المواقع فالفرصة متاحة للمعرفة وهو داخل بيته دون آي حرج. أما بالنسبة للمسيحي فهو محاط كل الوقت بالغزو الفكري للعقيدة الإسلامية لعقله وبيته وعمله ودراسته ... وليس له حتى الحق في الاعتراض أو حتى الرد، فيجد في هذه المواقع الفرصة ليستنشق هواء فكري نقي ليقول ما يقول. فكل ما أتمناه هو أن نلتزم بحدود الأدب في الاختلاف. فنحن كعرب للأسف لم نتعلم هذا من قبل، ولذا فللأسف لم نتعود أن نحترم بعض في اختلافاتنا. واعتقد ان السبب في هذا ناتج من بعض الافكار المتوارثة في العرب من تكفير كل من يختلف عنهم في الفكر، من قتل من لا يقبل مبادئهم، من تحليل أموال ونساء كل من لا يعترف بهم ... وربنا يرحم.
أعزائي وأحبائي المسلمين. أشكركم جداً على معايدتكم الرقيقة لنا في هذا العيد، حتى وإن كنتم غير مقتنعين بحقيقة هذا العيد كعقيدة، وقد تتعرضوا للمسائلة من بعض القادة المسلمين المنغلقين لمجرد توجيهكم لهذه التهنئة لنا. لذا، فشكري لحضراتكم أكبر لأنكم تكلفتم التكفير لمشاركتكم لنا التهنئة. أرجو أن تقبلوا إعتزاري، عن آي إساءة لكم في دينكم، وأرجو أن يكون دخولكم لمثل هذه المنتديات وسيلة لتفتيح أذهانكم للحق الذي بات محجوباً عنكم لدهور طويلة، والقرار في الاقتناع بهذا الحق او رفضه هو قراركم الشخصي دون أدني تدخل من أحد، بل كما قال الله في كتابه الوحيد الكتاب المقدس في الرسالة الأولي إلى كورينثوس 12: 3 " لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول المسيح رب إلا بالروح القدس ". فإذا أردت معرفة الحق فأطلب من روح الله المرشد أن يقودك للطريق الحق. إقرأ الكتاب المقدس، وتناقش وابحث ولنلتزم جميعاً فقط بالأدب والحب بعضنا للبعض، والله قادر أن يرشدنا لنوره العظيم فهو الوحيد القادر، وله كل المجد.


----------



## الببلاوي (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)*



wildrose قال:


> يا زعيم أهنيك على هذا الأحترام والعقل الراجح والله يكثر من أمثالك
> 
> 
> خير ما قلت يا إنسان وهذا ما أسعى إلي نشره مهما كانت المصاعب التي سأواجهها في هذا المنتدى إلا إني باقية لاثبات حبنا للنصارى والمسيح عليه السلام



الأخت العزيزة
تحية طيبة صادقة في المسيح فادينا
أرجو توجيه نظر حضرتك للمشاركة التي ألحقتها لتعليق الأخ العزيز  " إنسان 2008 ". أرجو التكرم بالنظر إليها، فأود أن أقدمها لكِ للمشاركة والتعبير عن المحبة الصادقة لجميعكم.:yaka:


----------

